

Google bookmarks is down ? - atiw

Looks like google bookmarks is down.
Tried logging in  and grabbing my bookmarks.<p>&#60;p&#62; Nope. It says there are no bookmarks.
&#60;p&#62; Did it loose my data? Hoping not. 
&#60;p&#62;This sucks.
I trusted them with all my links, and now I can not retrieve them.
&#60;p&#62; I know this sounds bad, but I really find it hard to believe that google has outages of that sorts still.
&#60;p&#62; I used to see all those posts about twitter being down, or gmail being down and used to think, "why people are making such a big fuss over that? It's only a matter of time before the service comes back on."
&#60;p&#62; But now I know, how uncomfortable it feels, when you NEED the service and it's down.
======
mogston
Nope....everything is working okay for me. Recommend you keep a backup.

~~~
atiw
It's back on now. I kept checking it for 15 minutes and it didn't.

Anyways, you are right. I better start doing that. Any other service you might
recommend? or are you suggesting a backup on the regular old browser
bookmarks?

